# World Record Waterfall Descent: Open Boat



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

This is a pretty cool progression:

Jim Coffey runs a 60-footer:
Highest Waterfall run in a Canoe - 60ft (Official World Record) - Jim Coffey - YouTube

Then Brad McMillan runs a 70-footer:
North Carolina Paddler Bags Canoe Record with Descent of 70-foot Desoto Falls*

*I believe this is a record for an open boat. Anyone know if there is a distinction between open and closed-decked C1 waterfall descents?


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Here's a ducky running something bigger: Eagle Creek 2014 on Vimeo. Really though height doesn't matter. Whoever has the biggest smile plastered on their face at the end of the day is the biggest winner.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Definitely a record for OPEN boat canoes only as this waterfall has already been run by C1 kayakers.


----------

